# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks >  Gameguard bypass (heartbeat added it seems like.)

## adam66

Seems ncsoft have added heartbeat to gameguard according to alot of forum posts can anyone with experience confirm this?

----------


## UnknowN6996

> Seems ncsoft have added heartbeat to gameguard according to alot of forum posts can anyone with experience confirm this?


Looks like some games has not this function, but main servers has. 2014/2015 was ragnarok time to enable this.

----------

